# yum yum and shadow



## allen

i think things are going to be crazzy in my house this winter with the 8 eggs allready here yum yum and shadow have both been in the nest box at times alone and at times together so looks like they are going to pair off


----------



## allen

ok just to let you all no will there be wf chicks in january the answer is yes as shadow and yum yum have started to mate they were mating today so around the the 31st of january there will be chicks


----------



## kimmikefids

ooooooooooooo how exciting!!!


----------



## allen

this is what they will produce 


Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface

male offspring:
100% Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Whiteface


----------



## kimmikefids

well unless shadow has some interesting splits!! u might end up with pearls, cinnamons or pieds!!!


----------



## allen

don,t forget both yum yum and shadow are wf so there will be wf chicks


----------



## kimmikefids

yep but u might get wf pearls, wf cinnamons or wf pieds depending on his splits...thats what i meant sorry


----------



## allen

these will be my first wf chicks i,m so looking forward to them


----------



## allen

well all seems to be going well with yum yum and shadow thew have been spending time in the box and out of the box mating in fact they were just mating


----------



## allen

ok i just checked on yum yum and shadow both in the nest box whem i opened it they both started to swayside to side wich is a good sign all my other tiels when they did that started to lay within 5-6 days


----------



## allen

i thought i would share how yum yum and shadow are towards each other
when i first put shadow in with the 2 together yum yum was not happy she was not nice towards shadow she would screech at him and chase him around the cage then one day when i came home from doing the kettles i saw shadow and yum yum sitting next to each other it was not long after that when shadow was preening yum yum so i got one of the other cages and put shadow and yum yum together alone within a week they were both mating and are now checking the nest box out


----------



## kimmikefids

how exciting...little eggies soon i hope!


----------



## allen

i figure another 4-5 days


----------



## allen

ok the first egg was laid today now kim can start to count the days and be nervious like an expecting mom


----------



## sweetrsue

Yours usually hatch on the minimum # of days right? Like 18 or 19? Instead of the standard 21 days?


----------



## allen

yup you are right but with stretch and sparkles it was 2 days later


----------



## kimmikefids

YAY!!!!!! i totally missed this post allen!!! ive missed vital excitement time!!!! must make up for it!!! crossing my fingers it is fertile...i love white fluffy babies!!!


----------



## allen

and let there be 2 eggs


----------



## allen

ok you can get more excited kim i just candled them so far 1 is fertile


----------



## kimmikefids

HOORAY!!! little white fluff balls to come!!!


----------



## allen

ok i just candled and there are 2 fertile eggs


----------



## kimmikefids

excellent allen!!


----------



## allen

won,t be till sunday before i can check egg 3


----------



## allen

ok as promised it is sunday and i did candle egg 3 hmmm should i tell kim or not naaaa she don,t want to no does mike no he don,t want to no sue na she don,t either ok ok i,ll tell you and the result is yes egg 3 is fertile


----------



## Cheryl

Congrats! At least three new fluffs are on their way.


----------



## allen

the first is due to hatch on the 18th give or take a day


----------



## Renae

Congrats Allen.


----------



## sweetrsue

Congrats on your fertile eggs Allen! I sure hope you will have time for all the babies your going to have!


----------



## allen

well it is not looking good for the other eggs with stretch and sparkles i think maybe the adopted eggs got to cold


----------



## kimmikefids

3 fertile! wow ur gonna be a busy daddy!


----------



## sweetrsue

I think the eggs with Stretch and Sparkles are giving you the opportunity to stop their breeding cycle. She has already laid eggs twice this year. She must be tired! This is a time to watch them closely. If she gives up on the eggs she may just push them to the side or bury them and try to start another clutch.


----------



## allen

i don,t think she will try another clutch 3 have hatched 1 chick died as soon as they are old enough to hand feed the nest box will come down and both will be seperatedtill atleast november


----------



## sweetrsue

That's good to hear Allen. I'm sure she will appreciate the rest!


----------



## kimmikefids

i have a question.....do u know if yum yum and Angelica are related?? just thought id ask so i can make sure i dont breed relatives...not that im sure id breed one of their babies with Angelica...id like to get her an older male....but it is an option of course


----------



## allen

i,ll send paula a message and find out


----------



## kimmikefids

thanks allen!!! just thought i better make sure!!


----------



## allen

no problem i was going to do that anyways just to be sure


----------



## allen

here is what she is doing right now i got a message from her so here is part of the message

*Hi Allen!!

I want to apologize for the delay in getting back to you! Every time you called I was extremely busy and just now have the chance to get back to you. Babies have been hatching like crazy and right now I am currently handfeeding over 30 different babies every 2-4 hours, been trying to catch naps in between. I have 5 alexandrine, 6 yellow sided, black caps, 3 lovebirds, 24 cockatiel babies..and so on and more on the way, African greys, goffins, green wing macaws, blue & gold macaws, more alexandrines and several different types of conures, quakers, senegals...etc very soon--think I am starting to burn myself out lol....I could really use a holiday*


----------



## sweetrsue

Sounds like the life of a career breeder alright!


----------



## kimmikefids

is it bad i drooled a little??????


----------



## allen

well she has well over 100 birds and not just tiels


----------



## allen

oh kim you drooled all over the place clean up in breeding section lol 

*Hi Allen!
Nope those 2 females are not related. Are they still doing ok?
Paula *


----------



## kimmikefids

oops...my bad!! cleaning it now lol..oh thats great to know....keeps my options open!!


----------



## kimmikefids

when are they due to hatch allen??


----------



## allen

not till sunday january 18th


----------



## kimmikefids

oh man!!!! lol...it feels like its been a month!!


----------



## allen

and do we have a white fluff ball *yes we do* just hatched last night around 10 pm wich means i will keep it as it is a chick born on my birthday


----------



## allen

first white fluff ball








born january 14th


----------



## TooT

Congrats on such a cute little fluff

and happy belated birthday


----------



## kimmikefids

very cute!!! cmon number 2!!!


----------



## allen

number 1 is sold to me


----------



## allen

ok kim now you can sit on the pins and needles and wait for the third to hatch yup #2 hatched today


----------



## huskymom

awww... cute lil wf babies.. yay!!


----------



## allen

ok #2 is now sold


----------



## sweetrsue

Aren't you saving one for Kim?


----------



## allen

yes i am thats why i have to get them dna if she wants a male or female but if she don,t care then i won,t have to dna them


----------



## sweetrsue

Depending on what you get it might be clear what they are!


----------



## allen

well we don,t no what shadows parents or yum yums parents were


----------



## sweetrsue

Should be interesting!


----------



## allen

this is what i should get not knowing what the parents were

Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface

male offspring:
100% Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Whiteface


----------



## allen

ok if i get a wf female and breed her with a wf lutino here are the results 

Mother:Whiteface
Father:Whiteface Lutino

male offspring:
100% Whiteface Split To {X1: Lutino}

female offspring:
100% Whiteface Lutino


----------



## allen




----------



## sweetrsue

No red eyes yet huh?


----------



## allen

i don,t think there wildd be as dad is a common wf mom is a wf cinnamon pearl

Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface

male offspring:
100% Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Whiteface


----------



## kimmikefids

how exciting!! cant wait to see what emerges!!


----------



## sweetrsue

You just never know what a male can carry! remember what I always say...Breeding Cockatiels is like a box of chocolates......


----------



## kimmikefids

well just as a thought...a wf pied male with splits to cinnamon and pearl would be lovely


----------



## allen

nope not going to be pied not going to be pied lol just kidding any mutation would be great


----------



## kimmikefids

i hope so!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Oh get a male Kim! Get a male!!!


----------



## kimmikefids

lol ur a bad influence!!! i hope there is a pied...i want a wf pied so bad!!


----------



## allen

if there is a wf pied it is yours


----------



## allen

ok the last egg is due to hatch tomorow


----------



## r2pn23

Sorry to question a post but if Kim is in Australia, and Allen your in Canada, how will she get one of the babies?
is it possible/safe to send birds over seas?


----------



## allen

actually she is moving to canada and i told her as a welcome gift i,m giving her of her choice a baby tiel she is engaged to big mike36


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

r2pn23 said:


> Sorry to question a post but if Kim is in Australia, and Allen your in Canada, how will she get one of the babies?
> is it possible/safe to send birds over seas?


Kim is going to move to Canada, thats how she can get one of Allens cockatiel babies  Breeders do ship birds but I believe it has to be a certain distance, I would think that you would not want a bird on the plane for to long. I don't know all the rules but I think Austrailia has very strict rules about imports, so she can't get the baby tiel well in Austrailia.


----------



## allen

even canadian laws are very strict you need vet inspection pappers and there is quaranten at each country


----------



## r2pn23

thanks Allen & Spike for clearing that up, i was just curious when i read both their locations,lol

a baby cockatiel seems like an awesome welcome gift


----------



## allen

ok the third egg just hatched so i was able to get a pic of the three now i have heard the hatch rate is like 60%-80% not this time not 33% not 66% but 100% thats right every egg has hatched


----------



## sweetrsue

Very cool Allen! Keep a close eye on those babies!


----------



## allen

i check them 2x a day morning and night


----------



## kimmikefids

omg what cute little fluff balls!!!! i love the white fluff....its so cute!! i cant wait to have white fluff balls!!


----------



## allen

ok i took some more pics


----------



## sweetrsue

They look good!


----------



## atvchick95

allen said:


> ok the third egg just hatched so i was able to get a pic of the three now i have heard the hatch rate is like 60%-80% not this time not 33% not 66% but 100% thats right every egg has hatched




I've had a few 100% and doesn't it feel awesome having them all hatch  

now i did have one pair i was thankful they all didn't hatch, a Pair of budgies on their 2nd clutch and she laid 9 eggs only 5 hatched.


----------



## huskymom

3 very pretty WF´s.. how adorable!!... might start thinking moving closer to you..  hehe


----------



## allen

my hearing specialist wants 4 tiels from me i asked male or female he said all male i said well i have 3 chicks but they are all sold but i have another pair that are working on eggs


----------



## kimmikefids

aww they are looking cute!


----------



## allen

now you have a hard choice wich one will kim pick


----------



## kimmikefids

hehehe the million dollar question!!


----------



## allen

well just to let you all no that i just checked the chicks and mom and dad are feeding all three chicks i do hear them constantly feeding them


----------



## huskymom

I can´t wait for them to feather out.. I bet they´ll all be lovely


----------



## kimmikefids

hooray!! cmon little babies...i wanna see feathies!!!


----------



## allen

this one is mine hatched on my birthday


----------



## kimmikefids

omg they are so sweet!!!!


----------



## Renae

kimmikefids said:


> omg they are so sweet!!!!


I second that. 

Can't wait to see photos of them as they grow.


----------



## allen

well not knowing what yum yums and shadows parents here is what we may see


Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface

male offspring:
100% Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Whiteface


----------



## huskymom

well aren´t they lovely!!...

mom´s dad should´ve been pearl and cinnamon and both parents wf
dad´s parents also both wf... let´s hope he has hidden splits there...

either way 3 very lovely wf babies they´ll be... here´s hoping to boys so they can be split pearl and cinnamon... so kimmy and you can get wf cinni pearl girls YAY!!


----------



## Renae

Oh wow, which ever you get out of them 2, they're both beautiful mutations.


----------



## kimmikefids

please let there be a wf pied...please let there be a wf pied....lol...a male split to cinny pearl would be AWESOME!!


----------



## allen

ok i just checked the oldest chick and looks like the eyes are starting to see the small slit


----------



## sweetrsue

Come on with the pics Allen. Don't hold out on us!


----------



## allen

i was going to take some tonight since my fans is asking


----------



## sweetrsue

We're Waiting!


----------



## allen

and here is my birthday bird









pins









pins


----------



## sweetrsue

What little cuties! Thank you Allen. I was going into withdrawals.


----------



## allen

lol yea me and kim were just talking about our tiels


----------



## kimmikefids

hi future potential babies!!!! arent they just the cutest!!! i know ive said it before BUT...i love white fluff balls!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Oh wow cute overload


----------



## allen

ok everyone get ready for sue to go into pic withdrawal no pics till friday


----------



## sweetrsue

Oh! You're killin' me!


----------



## allen

ok to make things worse for sue pins is starting to open his/her eyes


----------



## sweetrsue

Now why would you tell me that and not post pictures? You are truly a tease!


----------



## allen

well i could of told you he is just starting to get pin feathers wich he is


----------



## allen




----------



## xxxSpikexxx

awww fuzzy cuteness


----------



## allen

he sure is pugging out


----------



## sweetrsue

He sure looks like he's ready to take on the world!


----------



## kimmikefids

Pins is looking very cute!


----------



## kimmikefids

hmmmm im thinking i need pics of the 2 potential tiels of mine!!!!


----------



## allen

yea i,m going to take some tomorow


----------



## kimmikefids

ty allen!!!


----------



## allen

i would take them tonight but mom is not nice while in the box


----------



## kimmikefids

np i totally understand!! i can wait.....gotta keep them happy as well as me!! hehehe


----------



## allen

ok here is a pic overload


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## allen

ok after taking a close look at the chick i see the size difference first born (pins) is 2x the size as the 2nd chick and the 2nd chick is 2x the size as chick 3 also pins is just starting to get dark spots on his/her wings


----------



## kimmikefids

awww how cute!!!!!! ty for the pics allen they are adorable!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Come on feathers!


----------



## allen

ok today is not a good day i set up the brooder i thought hmmm i don,t have a syringe small enough for the smallest chick as it turns out it is not being fed like it is supose to so this is what i did i got one of my needles that has not been used took the needle part off to fill it i used one of the other syringes filled it from the top works like a charm so now this chick is being fed every 2 hours normally i like to wait till they are 3 weeks but with it not eating as much as he should be i had to do this 

also when i woke up this morning i found the 2 hatched one on the floor of the cage and no it did not survive with being so small right now i feel so bad about this this was there very first clutch with me but yum yum is a experienced mom


----------



## sweetrsue

I used a spoon even when Tiny was 4 days old. With VERY THIN formula. So I'm not sure I understood you post exactly. Did you say 2 of them were on the floor of the cage? Were they in the brooder? 1 did not survive? So from the 3 you had you now have 2?


----------



## allen

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Renae

Aww how sweet does he/she look. 

Is that the only one left out of the three?


----------



## allen

the lone survivor and growing like a weed


----------



## Renae

Aww.  Stay strong little one!


----------



## sweetrsue

It's a pied too! With a white crest! So cute! He looks good and healthy.


----------



## allen

i was talking to another breeder in barie she is over run with cockatiel chicks she is selling me 5 chicks and 1 two year old lutino female all six for $150.00


----------



## allen

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh don,t tell kim that


----------



## sweetrsue

I'll keep it under my hat!


----------



## kimmikefids

awww he is adorable!!! we always knew he'd be a pied since he wasn't going to be mine!!


----------



## allen

here is a major pic overload


----------



## Renae

Ahh how freaking cute. This little one looks like he/she is doing well.


----------



## allen

he/she sure is the crop is always full except first thing in the morning wich is good to see


----------



## kimmikefids

awww he is adorable!!!!! they better have a pied next time round!!! knowing my luck they wont!! he sure has alot of white tho!!


----------



## allen

yea and more white every day


----------



## allen

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sweetrsue

Wow! That's a good lookin' baby!


----------



## kimmikefids

awww what a cutie!!! i want i want i want!!! lol.....he is adorable!!!! he will make a great pet im sure!


----------



## huskymom

awwww.... so cute!!...

I´m sorry about the other two...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

That is one cute birdie  Sorry the other two did not make it


----------



## allen




----------



## sweetrsue

What a little doll! I bet Kim is hating this! It must be breaking her heart!


----------



## allen

well the next wf tiel is hers there due to start to hatch this friday


----------



## sweetrsue

I really hope they do well! That will be so exciting. Maybe she will be glad she had to wait!


----------



## andalcam

That is one sweet little WF! Your little one is a day younger than Spree. Spree was born Jan 13.  My pair had 4 eggs, 2 were infertile, one pipped half way round the egg and stopped and Spree was #4. Congrats on such a beautiful baby!!


----------



## kimmikefids

*crossing everything she can*


----------



## allen

ok over a week ago sue encouraged me not to give up i was kinda devastated when chicks 2 and 3 died so she metioned about breeding yum yum and shadow again well i let them have some fun today they laid egg 1 also i felt real bad today a friend was over and he mentioned something to me i never thought of this before he noticed i have a george foreman grillhe asked if i use it i said yea about 3-4 times a week then he asked if i have read anything on the teflon coating i said i saw posts on it but never read them 
so he told me how poisonious it is mind you that is the only teflon coated item in my house so i took the grill and dumped it in the dumpster i still need to find something that explains it in detail


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

That must of been hard losing your chicks. That is nice of your friend for pointing out that your grill was non stick. Here is a link that I found about telfon http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15&aid=2874 It says that it has to be overheated to be dangerous but I have read in many places that people have lost thier birds using their cookware normaly. It just goes to show that you have to be careful when cooking and ventilate properly.


----------



## allen

ty spike as of now on all customers get a print out on it


----------



## sweetrsue

I use a couple of non-stick pans I have but always very carefully! I will chose other pans if I can but when I have to use them I never set the burner higher than Medium. I run the fan above it and I open the back door. As soon as I'm done cooking I take the pan to the sink and run water in it to cool it immediately. I also have heard that there is only a danger when you burn things in them or overheat them.


----------



## allen

ok i been messing with the virtual breeder and seems that in order for me to have a wf pied either one of the parents can be split to pied to produce pied here is what i did 


Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
Father:Whiteface

male offspring:
50% Whiteface Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
50% Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Whiteface Split To Pied
50% Whiteface


Mother:Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface Split To Pied

male offspring:
50% Whiteface Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}
50% Whiteface Split To {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Whiteface Split To Pied
50% Whiteface


----------



## sweetrsue

How many eggs now Allen?


----------



## allen

1 egg next is due tomorow


----------



## allen




----------



## sweetrsue

He looks great! I'd be tempted to keep him if I were you.


----------



## allen

trust me i am but i did promise this customer a tiel and she was the one who picked 1 from stretch and sparkles last clutch that never made it


----------



## allen

ok i just called my computer guy and i was checking on photo shop and the price after me and kim were talking on the yahoo messenger seems he has an older version of it never used he said if i want it i can have it for free


----------



## kimmikefids

oh wow thats cool!!! and pins is so adorable!!!!! i hope they have one as heavily pied as that in the next clutch!!


----------



## allen

ok i just got a call from yum yums breeder i was trying to track them down i did that so i found out yum yum is 3 years old 
parents are 
mother wf heavy pied
father wf pied split to pearl

on another note yum yum laid egg #2 this morning


----------



## huskymom

oh Allen. you always get the most gorgeous babies... can´t wait to see the next ones... I´m so sad to be so far... I would have an army by now... hehe


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What a beautiful baby  I love his markings. I would be tempted to give him to me if I were you


----------



## Renae

He's growing up so quick and getting cuter and cuter!

What version of PS is it?


----------



## allen

here is the program i got it is an older one but still works great
micrografx picture publisher 10 acd see v7.061 powerpack


----------



## allen

oh i forgot egg 2 arived


----------



## allen

ok just to let you all no i weighed pins today and he/she is 91 grams at 4 weeks old


----------



## sweetrsue

That's a great weight! Good Job!


----------



## allen

ok here are todays pics


----------



## sweetrsue

What a cutie!


----------



## kimmikefids

oh he is so adorable...great news about his weight and that the second egg arrived....hope more come!


----------



## allen

ok we have 3 eggs 2 are fertile so far


----------



## allen

ok i did find out yum yum has never bred before i got her


----------



## kimmikefids

wow.....guess it makes a bit more sense about the probs with the first clutch then


----------



## allen

yea both mom and dad first time parents


----------



## allen

ok let there be 4 yup she laid the 4th this morning


----------



## sweetrsue

Wooo Hooo!


----------



## kimmikefids

oh awesome...theres gotta be at least one wf pied out of 4 right??


----------



## sweetrsue

There's Gotta be!


----------



## allen

Nope they are not alowed to

you know I'm just kidding


----------



## allen




----------



## kimmikefids

aww what a good daddy he is!!! he has the back off or i'll get u stare down good!


----------



## sweetrsue

What a good lookin' baby! Looks like Daddy knows it too!


----------



## allen

ok i,m back now and i candled the eggs so far 3 are fertile we shall see bye tuesday if the 4th egg is fertile


----------



## kimmikefids

hooray! hopefully pins will be a big bro soon!


----------



## allen

well the last eggs hatched on day 18 not day 21 so if that is the way then hatch day will be febuary 25th but if it is 21 days then it will be the 28th


----------



## Renae

allen said:


>


AW. I wanna grab that baby, cuddly it and never let go! 

Gets its looks from dad, very nice.


----------



## allen

you and a dozen more


----------



## allen

and let all 4 be fertile


----------



## allen

yes all 4 are fertile


----------



## allen

how they grow so fast


----------



## allen




----------



## allen

ok as you can see in the last pic pins is starting to taste the seed and tonight he had a small flight as well yes pins is growing leaps and bounds


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is growing so fast


----------



## allen

well piper flew from the kitchen to the livingroom to the kitchen then back to the living room so he is fully flighted eating about 2x a day from mom and dad if that


----------



## Renae

It's gone so fast. He was just a little baby and suddenly he's flying now!


----------



## Birdie21

Pins is really a beautiful baby. Good luck.


----------



## allen

ok i weighed piper today and he is 88 grams he will be 6 weeks old on wednesday


----------



## allen

ok here is some pics kim was saying lastnight that she is going into picture withdrawal so here is a picture overload


----------



## shy bird

he's beautyful.


----------



## Aly

Gorgeous !!!


----------



## sweetrsue

He has turned out so pretty! You should be a very proud Papa!


----------



## allen

yes i am and as you can see he is a heavy pied


----------



## Renae

Aww I love him. It's official, I want a 'tiel exactly like him now! :blush:


----------



## Cheryl

Absolutely gorgeous, he is turning out great! The play set you have for them is cute as well.


----------



## allen

well solace you just have to move to canada with kim


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Solace. said:


> Aww I love him. It's official, I want a 'tiel exactly like him now! :blush:


Well then you better come to Canada before Kim does


----------



## allen

he found the birdie chocolate


----------



## allen




----------



## kimmikefids

omg he is getting more gorgeous each day!!!!


----------



## allen

ok just to let you all no that piper has started to drink water


----------



## Renae

That's good!

By the way, I got my suitcase packed, I'm gonna be on a plane in 3 days.


----------



## allen

well you have to beat kim and jen


----------



## Aly

Ummm..I'm at your door already! open up ! He's SO cute!


----------



## allen

i could not believe my ears a few minutes ago i thought it was shadow but as i went up i heard piper doing the wolf whistle not loud just soft but it is him doing it


----------



## allen

the door is unlock all you have to do is open it


----------



## kimmikefids

awww he is so cute...hard to believe how grown up he is!


----------



## huskymom

awww.... look at that.... Piper is sitting on my hand while I give scritches... he´s so cute!!... wish you were here....











....LOL... I so wish I was too..... 

stunning!!.... I bet the other babies will be just as cute


----------



## allen

well i did find out dad is split to pied


----------

